# Hooking up the boat trailer to a truck



## crankbait09 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a 2002 Chevy S-10........

How do you know when you need to have a heavy duty trailer hitch attached to a pick up truck in order to pull an aluminum boat/trailer? When is it safe to just attach it to the towing ball that is on the bumper?

OR should you ALWAYS use a heavy duty hitch regardless?


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 10, 2012)

Usually the bumper hitches are rated for 200# tongue weight and 2000# trailer.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 10, 2012)

It should list your acceptable weight in the manual for your truck.

My truck is a '97 ranger step side...it lists the tongue weight for 200lbs and trailer of about 2000 if I recall right. I haul my 14' valco and it seems to have no trouble...ideally there would be no angle on the trailer tongue to the truck connection...if it is level it is supposed to put less weight on the tongue from what I understand...mine is slightly angled. 

I am not sure the exact tongue weight our tins have but I am sure it is well under 200.


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 10, 2012)

your truck should handle the boat w/o issue on the assumption the boat/motor/trailer and gear don't exceed the weight spec'd in the owners manual. A frame hitch would distribute the weight & stress of the load over the entire rear suspension. A frame hitch is usually better, but it is not required depending on the load. Using the bumper to pull a heavy load usually results in a bent/warped bumper, usually when trying to stop suddenly imo. I've seen numerous bumpers pushed in & down from too heavy of a load on the bumper.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 11, 2012)

TNtroller said:


> your truck should handle the boat w/o issue on the assumption the boat/motor/trailer and gear don't exceed the weight spec'd in the owners manual. A frame hitch would distribute the weight & stress of the load over the entire rear suspension. A frame hitch is usually better, but it is not required depending on the load. Using the bumper to pull a heavy load usually results in a bent/warped bumper, usually when trying to stop suddenly imo. I've seen numerous bumpers pushed in & down from too heavy of a load on the bumper.



TN summed it up. IMO a frame hitch is SAFER, better, and less stressful on your tow vehicle


----------



## crankbait09 (Jan 11, 2012)

I realize it only takes one time to jack the bumper up, but I'm just trying to get the boat/trailer home. Then I will worry about a heavy duty hitch afterwards.

Where can I go to get a weight estimate of the whole unit combined?


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 11, 2012)

If you are just pulling a 14' tin, then you will be well under 2000#


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 11, 2012)

You should be fine getting the boat home. My comments were based on towing a boat or anything else on a regular bases.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 11, 2012)

That's why they make a step bumper...it can be used for light hauling...which is what we do with a small tin boat.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jan 11, 2012)

All the step bumpers I have seen (I'm sure there may be exceptions) have had the tongue and gross weight ratings stamped into them near the hole for the trailer ball. The one I had on my F-150 had a 500#/5000# rating, and did a good job with my tins. I did add a receiver hitch receptacle that bolts to the bumper so I could get the tongue lower and more parallel to the ground.


----------



## crankbait09 (Jan 11, 2012)

I just checked my owners manual, and it says that I can tow up to 3500 pounds. I really can't imagine a tin boat, trailer, and accessories coming to more than that.

is that a safe assessment?


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 11, 2012)

Safe assessment. You'll be good to go.


----------



## G Lap (Jan 17, 2012)

Another big benefit to using a frame mounted hitch reciever vs. a bumper mounted ball, is the ability to turn the truck much tighter before anything makes contact and damages the truck or trailer. This is just because the ball is sitting farther back from the truck.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 17, 2012)

G Lap said:


> Another big benefit to using a frame mounted hitch reciever vs. a bumper mounted ball, is the ability to turn the truck much tighter before anything makes contact and damages the truck or trailer. This is just because the ball is sitting farther back from the truck.




+1 another great benefit


----------



## Gramps50 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have the same truck and am in the process of buying a 16' tin. I just put a frame hitch on mine for the reasons mentioned above. If you look at those step bumpers on the samll truck there isn't much there. I would have used it to haul the boat home but not on a day to day basis.

Now I am trying to figure out how height my ball needs to be so I know which ball mount to buy. I know it will matter how high the tounge of the trailer is so that it will be level but I'm guessing that most of these boat trailers about about the same. So I guess the question is how high should the top of the ball be on average?


----------



## great white (Feb 18, 2012)

It's pretty easy really.

Find out the total weight and tongue weight of your boat/trailer combo. 

Find out the rating on your bumper tow point. 

If the trailer/boat weights are less than the Bumper rating, you're good to go.

Now, that's legally and safely.

Most aluminum open utility boats are probably fine behind a bumper ball.

Don't forget the safety chains......


----------

